# Coolest Backpacking Stove I've ever seen.  Technology Junkies, take a look



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2012)

http://biolitestove.com/campstove/camp-overview/features/#sub


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 1, 2012)

That's awesome.  I'm getting one.  Thx.


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder how long it lasts or if you need to be constantly scrounging for tinder. Also no mention of piezoelectric or other starter so I assume it lights with matches or a lighter once the tinder is in the canister. 

The concept is pretty friggen cool though.


----------



## wtcobb (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm still waiting for more of these to be available: http://www.theboilerwerks.com/about/


----------



## bigbog (Aug 15, 2012)

Think you essentially light the shavings/wood chippings/twigs with one's whatever...match, lighter...has been around since mid-1990s.  Haven't checked burn-time(& ease of use) vs regular fire.....  Definitely an advantage with wet conditions..


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 15, 2012)

Interesting.  I just got the MSR Dragonfly and am excited to use it.


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2012)

Saw a review on this in Backpacker magazine on Facebook yesterday. 

Overview: 



> Backyard testing: Our gear editor has been burning every stick in site to test the new Biolite woodburning stove, which converts the flame's heat to energy to recharge electronics. In this case (see photo), 1 hour and 10 minutes of burning resulted in raising the battery indicator 1 bar on her Camelbak All Clear water treatment device. So far we've tested it with an iPhone (37 minutes of burn time netted a 13% increase), a Snow Lizard battery pack (didn't work), a Petzl Nau headlamp (didn't work) and a Motorola Droid Razor (didn't work). Our testing continues...stay tuned for the full scoop.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 21, 2012)

Nick said:


> I wonder how long it lasts or if you need to be constantly scrounging for tinder. Also no mention of piezoelectric or other starter so I assume it lights with matches or a lighter once the tinder is in the canister.
> 
> The concept is pretty friggen cool though.



There's a FAQ page and video that covers this: http://biolitestove.com/faq/instructions/


----------



## gottabelight (Feb 13, 2013)

looks really cool, how durable are they?


----------



## DonnaWalken (Feb 15, 2013)

Whoa! Looks like a pretty cool thingy! Hope it's durable enough


----------

